# Windy Reds



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Day 1 of 2 for the north Mississippi folks down at the Reel Inn with captain T Miller. With a grim forecast expectations werenâ€™t too high but we pulled it off. Picked up 7 reds in the first couple of hours. That short bite was followed by a couple hours of not catching. Finally, we drifted a stretch of good lake bank with the 4 Horseman corks and bait shrimp to polish off the box with another 6 reds. Lagniappe included drum, sheepshead, and flounder.

Book online in just a few easy steps!

www.impulsefishingcharters.com/reservations


----------

